# Sexing Scarlet Badis



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi there. I need some help determining the sex of some scarlet badis. Let me know if you think the pictures below are from male or female.

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









Thanks for the help


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

From what I remember, the males will have more color than the females. It looks like you have pretty bright colors on some of them, that should be your males. The ones with less color should be the females. If those with less color are younger they could still surprise you and turn out to be male. 

I hope this helps


----------

